
Robocallers Target Chinese Speakers in Latest Phone Scam - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/robocallers-target-chinese-speakers-in-latest-phone-scam-1528128363
======
tonyquart
Well, I can just suggest everybody to hang up or even ignore calls if they
don't know the numbers. I personally always look up the number on Google or
check them on sites like [http://whycall.me](http://whycall.me) just to see if
people have reported them as scam. I will block the numbers without even
talking to them, then.

